# Roku



## chulor (Aug 19, 2013)

Can someone tell me, if you use ROKU in MX can you get the US network channels and CNN?

Along with Netflic, etc also?

Thanks!


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

If you keep your US account then you should have access to most if not all channels available from the US store. It's when you switch to a Roku Mexico account that limits which channels you can download and view. Please note I did the switch in the beginning of the year.


----------



## chulor (Aug 19, 2013)

*Roku Question*

But the Roku is being supplied by my MX landlord, so I assume it will have a MX account.


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh, I brought mine from the US where it was registered for my Roku US account. Here in Mexico I decided to switch it to the Roku Mexico account the difference in channels is pretty big. I don't know if you can switch that back to US specially if they already registered it to their account. So with Roku Mexico you will at least be able to use it for Netflix, but the other apps I saw on there weren't good.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

You can probably reset the device and go online to Roku to setup a U.S. based account and log the Roku device into that. Obviously verify with your landlord that this is ok to do.


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

Stevenjb said:


> You can probably reset the device and go online to Roku to setup a U.S. based account and log the Roku device into that.


Yes, switching back should still be possible but Roku does want a US credit card on file even for free apps. Since I'm on the Apple TV ecosystem I haven't bother that much with my roku. All my streaming services were contracted in Mexico just to make paying for them easier. In fact my sister user my Netflix Mexico account in the US with no issues.


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

In using a Roku from the US, but physically located in Mexico with an ISP address that originates in Mexico, is it necessary to use a VPN to hide the actual location of the device?


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

RPBHaas said:


> In using a Roku from the US, but physically located in Mexico with an ISP address that originates in Mexico, is it necessary to use a VPN to hide the actual location of the device?


With Netflix you can still downloaded, but it will give you the Mexican library. Amazon Prime, you can download it but it will not work with Prime Mexico so I'm not sure if it will let you access the US library. Depends on the app but just to be safe that you'll get to access the library you want it's probably best to get a VPN or a proxy service.


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

NCas said:


> With Netflix you can still downloaded, but it will give you the Mexican library. Amazon Prime, you can download it but it will not work with Prime Mexico so I'm not sure if it will let you access the US library. Depends on the app but just to be safe that you'll get to access the library you want it's probably best to get a VPN or a proxy service.


Thanks NCas! Makes sense.
I'm also curious if anyone that has Roku here in Mexico can share their experience(s). 

A follow up question is, how does one set up a VPN prior to or in conjunction with the Telmex modem? I already have a VPN through my laptop that I can initiate anytime I wish, but it's not always on and the Roku/TV would connect through the modem, not the laptop. (if I'm not mistaken)


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

For Amazon Prime you need to hide your Mexican ISP. A VPN will work but many have been blocked by Amazon.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

Bobbyb said:


> For Amazon Prime you need to hide your Mexican ISP. A VPN will work but many have been blocked by Amazon.


I have read that some streaming services are databasing VPN IP addresses and blocking them. Best to do research before selecting a VPN service. And pay for it monthly at first to see if it works out - but no guarantee for smooth running service in the future.


----------

